# need gaited classes explained!



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

You can have gait specific events (only rackers, only foxtrotters, plantation walking, etc) or you can go lite shod and heavy shod classes, and/or have an "open gaited class". If you have numerous gaited horses, having a junior gaited class is nice.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Can split into youth and adult. Lead line classes, stick horse, best thing to do is to contact a TWH/Racking horse person and ask what they suggest, or look online at class schedules.

Showing under western tack is a possibility as they do western pleasure classes.

Ladies classes, open, sort of depends on what type of riders you have there.

Might take a poll of them too.


----------

